# 5 letter word for junk?



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacflow gate, snapped when we were closing it. Snug, not super tight! Ended up pulling it, replaced.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Doh!

Do you mean to tell me I shouldn't put an 18" pipe wrench on the handle?

At least it's an easy fix....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, just goes to show,you never know. Murphy's law. If we had been really cranking on it, that's one thing, but It just popped. Bad casting I guess.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

5 letter word for junk. CHEVY.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 5 letter word for junk. CHEVY.


 ouch!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Well, just goes to show,you never know. Murphy's law. If we had been really cranking on it, that's one thing, but It just popped. Bad casting I guess.


Are your sure it was bad casting or???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Are your sure it was bad casting or???


You may be right!!


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

you mean 4 letter word china


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I get a few of those. Silly Watts valves made in china. but then again, everything's made in china these days.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

undispised said:


> you mean 4 letter word china


Umm that's 5 letters.

Another 5 letter word for junk:
Noles.

J/K RSP


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

rockstarplumber said:


> 5 Letter Word For Junk. Chevy.


*dodge!*


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 5 letter word for junk. CHEVY.


 

:blink: are you aware that you drive a chevy?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Christina said:


> *dodge!*


 

A-MEN sister christina!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> :blink: are you aware that you drive a chevy?



I am aware of that. Hince the post. Its a peice of shiot that i will never buy again. Spying on somebody are we? Nice to see you post on someone your trying to bring down. Keep it up, one day you'll hang with the big kids.

:no:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

BCWWA
:stupid:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Delta


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Delta


I smell a fued brewing:laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! I didn't even know that they made valves out of china. :whistling2:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Lowes


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Depot


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Lowes





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Depot


If Lowes and Home Depot merged, you'd have Lowes Depot. Would it be twice as bad? Or would they simply vaporize?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Lowely Home Depot


----------

